# Indy (Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

This is my 6 month old Chessie, "Indy", doing some retrieving. She's coming along beautifully. I hadn't planned on introducing her to water until this summer, but I couldn't keep her out.....swims like a fish. She also has retrieved directly to hand from day one... I've done very little work to fine tune her retrieve. She's a keeper!!!


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice dog I have a chessy but she has never been able to get it. Not much drive to retreive I had big dreams but have lost faith in my chessy Good luck+


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

nipper said:


> Nice dog I have a chessy but she has never been able to get it. Not much drive to retreive I had big dreams but have lost faith in my chessy Good luck+


What's your dog's breeding/bloodlines? It's extremely unusual for a retriever from solid hunting lines to not have a strong desire to retrieve (regardless of the breed). It happens, but not very often.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice Pictures and Congrats on the fine looking dog!!!!


----------

